# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Këngë për natyrën

## shigjeta

Nje pjese e folklorit shqiptar permbledh kenge per zogjte, per malin, fushen, diellin, henen, shiun, boren etj. Ne shume prej tyre gjejme element te besimit pagan. Ato tregojne se si njerezit i perceptonin kafshet, natyren dhe dukurite e saj. Keto kenge kane nje interes te veçant, per vete tematiken qe trajtojne e cila tregon lashtesine e tyre.

*O ti diell e ti hene*

- O ti diell e ti hënë *
që ndriçoni gjithë vëndë
mo'** e patë babën tënë?
- E pamë, qysh nuk e pamë:
në Skelë të Nartës ***
ja kish hipur varkës
dhe udhën ka marrë
për Prevezë e Pargë
- O ti diell e ti hënë
që ndriçoni gjithë vëndë
t'u pyesim për xhain tënë
andeja nga shkuat
e patë, e takuat?
- E pamë, qysh nuk e pamë:
e pam' në Janinë
xëgjaste florinë
dhe u nis tërthoreve
prapa Bregut Morrave****

_Kallarat - Vlore, 1947

Shenim : 
*Sipas tradites gojore ne Laberi, thuhet se dielli e hena, vella e moter, udhetonin bashke. Nje dite hena mbeti prapa. Dielli mori inat dhe i dha nje pellembe te forte, saqe ajo u zbeh ne fytyre, te cilen e kishte aq te ndritshme sa edhe dielli. Qe ate dite, - thuhet - hena s'u takua më me vellane dhe kur del dielli s'del hena, kur del hena nuk del dielli
** Mos: mos valle, mos nuk
*** Skelen e Salahore prane Artes (Çameri)
**** Bregu i jgate ne perendim te qytetit te Janines_

*Vjen dielli i lodhur*

Më saba e më të mukur
na vjen dielli i këputur
vjen dielli i lodhur*
i del nëna përpara:
- Hajde djalë, se u dogje
u dogje e u poqe!
- Ik moj nënë se do të ha
se jam lodhë e kam uri
dua të ha e të pi
Nëna fshihet prapa derës
Kur hyn dielli brenda 
hysmeti bërë nga nëna:
Shtatë furrë bukë të bardhë
shtatë telërë me djathë.
Ha dielli e pi mirë
dhe të jëmën e kërkon
del nëna e përqafon
dhe dielli s'e xhugit
me dore fare s'e nget
se e ka nënë e i bën hysmet

_Kallarat - Vlore, 1960

*Ende ne zonen e Laberise ka te moshuar qe betohen per diellin duke thene - "Per ate diell qe vete i lodhur"_

_Keto kenge jane mbledhur, botuar dhe shoqeruar me shenime nga mbledhesi i njohur i folklorit, Fatos Mero Rrapaj, ne librin "Kenge popullore te Laberise"_

----------


## shigjeta

*Cila është m'e bukur-o*

- Diell-o, diell-o *
çila është m'e bukur-o
që na prishi vallen-o
theu këmbëçalen-o**
- Të tria të mira jini
po si motra e vogël s'jini
shtatin e saj nuk e kini

_Luzat - Tepelenë, 1948

*Recitohej nga femijet e vegjel duke iu drejtuar diellit; por e ndeshim edhe ne perrallat popullore
** Motra e vogel, me kercimin e saj te jashtezakonshem, i ndezi ziline edhe vete "kembeçales" (zërës se malit) e cila nga inati qe u "thye" (u mund) prej motres se vogel, behet shkak i padukshem per prishjen e  valles se tri motrave._

----------


## shigjeta

*Dolla në majë të malit*

Dolla në majë të malit,
zheva në buzë të marsit;
- Dërc, o dimër, se ta hodha!
tha plaka buzës së marsit,
edhe shtëllungat i torri,
kopenë nga dimri e nxorri.
Po marsi u zemërua
edhe shkurtit iu ankua;
- More shkurt; more vëlla;
më jep tri ditë hua,
ta bëj plakënë siç dua?!
Shkurti tri ditë ia fali:
plot me borë ç'u mbush mali,
borë, breshër e furtunë...
Stani e plaka u bënë gurë*

_Muzinë - Sarandë, 1980

* Sië thuhet, plakat e marsit jane: tri ne fillim te muajit (ne ditet 1-3 mars), tri ne mes dhe tri ne fund. Per plakat e para kur bente dimer, thoshnin: "Nje plake e madhe qenka grindur me nusen se nuk do t'i kete bere kafe, apo si ka dhene te haje e te pije mire etj. Nga mesi i ketij muaji, mund te beje dimer, mund te beje edhe kohe e mire. Po te bente kohe e mire, plaka ishte e ngrene dhe e pire mire. Po keshtu ne fund te marsit gjendja e kohes varej nga gjendja e plakes._

----------


## shigjeta

*Ti moj kukumjaçe*

Ti, moj kukumjaçe,
ti moj kukëmaçe
më març këto paçe
shko në Maj' të Bigës*
ha kukën e shtrigës!**

_Gumenicë - Vlorë, 1947

* Maja me e lartë në malin e Gumenicës - Vlorë
** Tregojnë se dikur shpendët kanë pasur një të parë. Ky i pari i tyre kishte vetëm të shoqen, por me të s'kishte lindur femijë. Një ditë gruaja i thotë të shoqit: Burrë, neve duhet të ndërtojmë një shtëpi me kocka shpendësh. Ky iu bind të shoqes dhe i ftoi të gjitha shpendët të grumbullohen. Në këtë grumbullim nuk shkoi kukumjaçka. I pari i shpendëve merr inat dhe shkon të kukumjaçka e i thotë: "Pse ti kukumjaçkë nuk vjen në mbledhje si gjithë të tjerët? -Nuk vij dot - thotë ajo - se kocka ime nuk të vlen per asnjë punë, as për tra, as për petavër...as për gjë." Edhe ky u bind nga fjalët e kukumjaçes dhe i dha të drejtë kësaj që për çdo ditë të hante nga një zog fluturak._


Kam menduar qe fjala "kukumjaçke" (kukuvajka) vjen me shume nga tingulli qe leshon (ku ku vajton). Por ndersa po lexoja vargun : _ti moj kukëmaçe_ mund te kete edhe shpjegimin "kokë mace", kete te fundit e gjejme si simbol ne besimet e lashta...

----------


## shigjeta

*Dallandushe buzburbuqe*

Dallandushe, buzburbuqe
na këtë gjalmën e kuqe***
shpjere në det,
bjena shëndet,
hidhna gjalpë në dibek!

_Lazarat - Gjirokaster, 1947_

*_Marset apo veroret, i lyejne me gjakun e kurbanit qe theret diten e veres dhe i varin ne deget e trendafilit etj., duke besuar se aty do te vije t'i marre dallendyshja, t'i çoje ne det, qe t'u sjelle shendet. Diten e veres, vajzat ne moshe martese shkonin shetitje ne pyll ose ne lendine. Aty kendonin e luanin. Me ne fund benin edhe "prerjen e kembes"; vendosnin kemben ne toke, gervishtnin nje vije rreth shputes dhe ne madhesine e saj, prisnin plisin dhe e nxirrnin nga toka. Shikohej gropa; Ne qofte se ajo apo plisi do te kishte krimb, vajza do te kishte fat te mire; do te merrte nje djale siç e enderronte.

Mbledhur nga Fatos Mero Rrapaj - "Kenge popullore te Laberise" 1991_

----------

